
Google Stands with Apple - sandworm101
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/02/17/apple-hack-iphone-san-bernardino-shooter-tim-cook/
======
sandworm101
Summary of Google CEO's series of twitter posts.

1/5 Important post by @tim_cook. Forcing companies to enable hacking could
compromise users’ privacy

2/5 We know that law enforcement and intelligence agencies face significant
challenges in protecting the public against crime and terrorism

3/5 We build secure products to keep your information safe and we give law
enforcement access to data based on valid legal orders"

4/5 But that’s wholly different than requiring companies to enable hacking of
customer devices & data. Could be a troubling precedent

5/5 Looking forward to a thoughtful and open discussion on this important
issue

See [https://twitter.com/sundarpichai](https://twitter.com/sundarpichai)

